# Problem with Transcend 8 GB Pen Drive



## mrbgupta (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello techie guys, please help me. 
I am facing a Problem with my Transcend 8 GB Pen Drive. 
Whenever i am trying to copy a 4.36 GB file from my hard drive to that pen drive I am getting a message that my destination drive is full whereas it's totally empty and showing 7.60 GB free.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

Open My Computer->Right click on your pen drive and tell me 
1. What filesystem is in use, FAT32 or NTFS.
2. What is the free space and used space in the pie chart


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 22, 2008)

I think that the default file system is FAT or FAT32 on your Flash Drive and as you're trying to copy a file sized over 4 GB, it is obvious that the file transfer is stopping. FAT32 does not support single file size over 4 GB.

Try to format the drive with NTFS and retry.


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok I am trying to do as you say

^ I don't see any option to select NTFS from drop down menu.Only FAT32 is there.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

Open My Computer and note the drive letter of your pendrive.
Let us assume for the sake of an example, that it is K
Now go to Start->Run->command
At the prompt type

format K: /FS:NTFS

It will do the needful


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 22, 2008)

now it's showing NTFS but Total space is only 
*32 MB !!!!*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

32 mb ? then try fully erazing the drive, then format it with a better format like YAFFS2


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> better format like YAFFS2



What's that? can you explain please?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> What's that? can you explain please?


its a file system exclusively made for NAND flash drives. It has every thinkable feature to extend your drive's lifespan.


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 22, 2008)

Problem solved.Used JetFlash recovery tool.

thank u all to help me out.


----------

